# A how to dip Beehives Video



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

Thanks Bruce, excellent video. Any suggestions about where to get the wax and rosin at? Also, will beeswax work?

Thanks again
Danny


----------



## Throttlebender (Mar 30, 2010)

Good video Bruce

It was a good time and it went a lot quicker than I thought it would....well for me it did. i know you had several more than me to dip. Man, I didn't realize how hot that sun got, but I got pretty crispy on my neck and face.

Thanks for sharing and let's do it again soon. I think this is THE best way to condition hives:thumbsup:


----------



## DigitalBishop (Nov 11, 2009)

You can buy the gum rosin at Mann Lake.

Kentuckybee, where did you get the steel tank?

Bishop


----------



## Kentuckybee (May 11, 2008)

Thanks Cameron, It was a great time. The hive bodies came out great. Should last a long time. See you again sometime.

Bruce


----------



## Kentuckybee (May 11, 2008)

I had a friend make the tank up for me. Nothing to special but it has to not leak or it will catch fire. The best price on the gum rosin I found was from a place called PDM chemicals. They were almost have the cost with shipping compared to Mann Lake. The wax came from canldewic.com I think. It was the best price. It will cost you $63.00 for each 50lbs plus shipping. I think I had to buy 250 pounds and 100 lbs of gum rosin to make this work. I can't remember exactly without digging through a bunch of paperwork. I think I spent between $500 - $600 on product. I had the tank made for about $40 a good friend deal. Then a got a Bayou Classic SP10 High-Pressure Outdoor Gas Cooker, Propane. Around $55
So total cost maybe $700.
Yes I am crazy ! But I do what I like to do, and if I am going to do something I like to do it right. I could probably dip 300 more hive bodies and still not have to buy any more product. I read that it take about 28 grams per box, or 1 oz. So it really doesn't go down any when you use it. It will last a lifetime.

I hope this makes everything clear for everyone and easy to understand.

Good luck to all
Bruce


----------



## DigitalBishop (Nov 11, 2009)

I found PDM Chemicals. Which gum rosin did you order from them? They had 15+ types listed. Had my head spinning.

Bishop


----------



## Kentuckybee (May 11, 2008)

I had to go check to be sure. I bought the Brazilian Gum Rosin Grade WW

I just called them on the phone and they had it to me with about 5 days by UPS or Fed X I can't remember. The price was great compared to Mann Lake.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Hmm... you staple your boxes; what's the treatment on the corners?


----------



## Kentuckybee (May 11, 2008)

Ben Brewcat said:


> Hmm... you staple your boxes; what's the treatment on the corners?


I'm glad you brought that up. I use a brush to paint all the joints with Titebond III glue. I buy it buy the gallon and use a paint roller tray to really make sure I cover all the corners with the glue. Then when I assemble the excess oozes out. I staple the entire box nice and square and flat, then using the brush again I go back and cover all the corners inside and out to give it a nice uniform look and added strength. I let the boxes sit for about 3 days before I dip to make sure it's good and dry. It takes me about 17 minutes to build each large box once I get my groove on. The hot dipping has no effect on the glue at all. I kind of like the look, now that I'm used to seeing them this way.
Thanks for pointing that out. 
Bruce


----------



## jdpro5010 (Mar 22, 2007)

Can you dip an old painted box also? If so have you done it what kind of a mess does it make in your wax/rosin solution?


----------



## Kentuckybee (May 11, 2008)

I Can't answer that question. I have never tried it. I myself wouldn't just because I would not want take a chance of messing up my mixture. I like the nice clean boxes fresh out of the tank.

Good luck
Bruce


----------



## t0k (Oct 16, 2004)

Yes, you can dip boxes that are already painted
I paint my boxes after dipping while still hot
I wasnt happy with first couple i dipped, so i dipped them again painted and had no problems
Older boxes can be dipped, but loose paint needs to be removed
http://www.bobsbeekeeping.com.au/uploads/tips/Hot Wax Dipping of Beehives.pdf


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

sounds like a few guys could go in on a setup together, and maybe do it once or twice a year, now if I could just find the other 2 guys. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Tucker1 (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks for taking the time to make this video. That's quite the set up you have. You make it look easy and simple. Hopefully, I'll get to the point where it makes economic sense for me. Thanks again for the work you put into making this video. It's appreciated.

Regards,
Tucker1


----------



## ehallspqr (May 2, 2010)

Great Video's thanks for putting them on The Tube! Learned more watching those then all the reading I have been doing on the web. Now I just need to find some fellow Beeks that want to go in on a setup. With only a few hives I just can't justify the costs. I wonder can a samller setup for individual parts be used and then assemble the hive body? You could make the deep fryer much smaller? Again great instruction video.


----------



## Kentuckybee (May 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I thought the video would be easy for everyone to get a good understanding of exactly what it was all about.
I really appreciate your positive comments. Thanks


----------



## the.hines (Apr 13, 2009)

How do you think dipping plywood nucs and traps would do? Maybe hold up a littel longer than with out or just painted? Does it seem to seal the ends of the wood good?


----------



## Kentuckybee (May 11, 2008)

I think it would do just fine. I hve dipped a lot of other things also. It completely seals the wood up.


----------



## dtompsett (Feb 2, 2010)

Kentuckybee said:


> I think it would do just fine. I hve dipped a lot of other things also. It completely seals the wood up.


Think it would work on wooden hive top feeders (miller-type)? Debating about building a dipping tank, and have a bunch of leaking feeders that I need so seal up.


----------



## Kentuckybee (May 11, 2008)

Maybe, but I would hate to say yes for sure. That's a tough one. If you put a hive body in only for a few minutes they will come out with a thicker coating, were as a ten minute bath is almost unnoticable. I would use tite bond 3 glue to seal up the joints and then dip the feeders. You can see in the videos I put the glue on heavy in the corners and actually paint the corners with a brush with the glue. I let them all dry for at least 3 days then dip the hive bodys. The tite bond 3 glue is the best glue you can buy. Do a search on the forum, a lot of people like it. 
Good Luck Bruce


----------



## dtompsett (Feb 2, 2010)

Hmmm... ok. Actually kind of tempted to try both scenarios... boil it for an extended period, then let it cool, them dip for a few seconds (like dipping a taper candle) to build up a coating. 

I'm wanting to build one anyways... I've got plans... and they involve a bunch of equipment like bottom boards...


----------



## Brent (Jun 22, 2009)

Great videos. I have thought on doing this but I didnt know anyone locally to show me how. What are the dimensions on your tank ? Thanks

Brent


----------



## Black Creek (May 19, 2006)

*question about burner*

i'm thinking of building one of these since i have a welder and the materials handy. I have a question about the burner. I like how you have the bottom bricked up to focus the heat to the tank, but does that cause your propane line any problems? my burner has a rubber propane line. Is yours copper or...?? just seems like there has to be a lot of heat coming out the hole in the bricks where the line goes in.


----------



## AndreiRN (Jun 13, 2008)

I had a tank made of aluminum at work with one inch extra outside of the boxes. I heat it on a recycled electric top to prevent any fires. I build a wood box 2 inches smaller then the interior of the hives and placed it in the aluminum tank filled with bricks to reduce the quantity of parafin needed.
Prior to wax dipping I salt the boxes for 3 days and dry for 7.
I add to the edge of the box 2 drywall screws to use as handles when I take them out.


----------



## Kentuckybee (May 11, 2008)

*Re: question about burner*

That's a good question Black Creek.
I never really thought about it before. It's steel braided on the outside but I'm sure it's rubber underneath. It doesn't seem like a problem though. Once I get the wax & gum rosin to the right temperature I have the burner on just about as low as it will go and stay lit. The mixture really holds the heat. I have to let it sit for about 24 hours before I can move it. It's like molten lava. The center will be warm for a couple of days. 
Have a great day
Bruce


----------



## Black Creek (May 19, 2006)

I was also thinking about putting in a drain plug. Maybe just drill a hole and weld a large nut over the hole and use a bolt to plug it. or maybe a ball valve would be better. I was thinking that if i could drain the contents out into molds then it would all re-liquify faster later as smaller blocks. 

the idea of stacking bricks inside the tank to use up less wax/rosin is an interesting one, but i was thinking about turning a super sideways and putting it inside the 1st super to get more done faster. but i may try the bricks at 1st to cut down on the initial investment.


----------



## Kentuckybee (May 11, 2008)

I did put a bung hole in the side of it at the bottom, just in case I need to drain it. You never know. When I did I can put 1 deep box all the way in. I stack a 2nd one on top of it and it will do half of it. I can do 2 mediums at once. The boxes turn out just perfect. It is almost hard to tell they have been dipped until you see the water bead up on the wood.
Best of all it is a great way to sterlize your used boxes, or melt the wax of a used frames.

Have a great day.
Bruce


----------



## Bodhi (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks for posting the videos Bruce! Very nice to see your set up!

What material did you use for the tank and how many BTU's is your burner?


----------



## beekeeper_sd (Oct 30, 2008)

Great video. You did not answer the question about using beeswax. Can you use beeswax to dip? Seems to me a great way to use up some dark wax.


----------



## t0k (Oct 16, 2004)

> Great video. You did not answer the question about using beeswax. Can you use beeswax to dip? Seems to me a great way to use up some dark wax.


look here ->http://www.bushfarms.com/beesdipping.htm


----------



## beekeeper_sd (Oct 30, 2008)

Maybe I missed that earlier. Thanks!


----------



## Nectarcollector (Jan 31, 2010)

Bruce do you use a weedburner to supply heat?


----------



## Hevyduty (Feb 8, 2010)

I also built a dipping box last year and dipped 200 boxes and 100 tops and bases. I think that the sealing of the end grain with glue is possibly wasted effort at best and could even be determental . how far does the glue soak into the grain? any impact on a corner will crack the glue film and allow water intrusion. dipping an untreated end grain will cause the wax to pull into the wood an amazing distance. if the waxed corner is impacted the wood still moves but the wax saturated wood will still not soak up water.


----------



## Brent (Jun 22, 2009)

Is there any product out there that will suffice as a dipping "vat" ? Just trying to find something other than having one fabricated. Thanks

Brent


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

any product out there that will suffice as a dipping "vat" ? 

How bout a reg 55gal steel drum turned sideways and cut 
propped up add a fire under it. If thats too much volume
take the half lid from one side and weld it in the other
side as a dam. 
I'm wondering if a 55 cut across the other way would be 
wide enough to fit a Hive box
I have to go measure one


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Let us know if a cut-down 55 works... I'd love to spend the money on wax instead of a welder .


----------



## JulieBee (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice video and nice hives.
I will gather my hives and be there next Saturday. 
Just kidding. 
Great job!


----------

